# optimale gaming funk tastatur?



## gaganei (11. Februar 2014)

hallo an alle,
ich hoffe, dass mir hier vielleicht jemand mit meinem kleinen problemchen weiterhelfen kann  ich habe ganz versehentlich (hust...) die funktastatur von meinem freund getötet. nun möchte ich das Missgeschick wieder gut machen und möchte ihm eine neue schenken, damit die Wiedergutmachung aber nicht so plump rüberkommt, möchte ich eine kaufen, die natürlich besser ist, als die vorige, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung was ich beachten muss-auf alle fälle muss sie kabellos sein(er zockt in einem Liegestuhl vorm Fernseher...) und optimal zum wow spielen geeignet (weiß nicht ob diese info relevant ist, ich dachte vielleicht an irgendwelche Verzögerungen, die sich schlecht auf das spielen auswirken könnten) ....mir ist nur wichtig, dass er zufrieden ist und problemlos raiden kann und ich nicht regelmäßig über sein kabel stolpere  
vielen dank schonmal im voraus
ganz liebe grüße gaganei


----------



## Kreon (11. Februar 2014)

Das kann nicht gut gehen. Der persönliche Geschmack / Vorlieben für bestimmte Funktionen, Gadgets, Hotkeys ist mMn viel zu speziell, um jemanden BLIND eine Tastatur (noch schlimmer Maus) zu kaufen.

Gerade als WOW-ler sollte man wohl mit vielen zusätzlichen Tasten nicht sparen, dazu kommt Beleuchtung, usw.
Das wäre ungefähr so als ob du deiner Freundin einfach so mal Haartöner oder Make-up kaufst, ohne sie zu fragen, worauf sie denn genau Wert legt. Das kann auch nicht gut gehen.


----------



## gaganei (11. Februar 2014)

MICROSOFT OPTICAL WIRELESS DESKTOP 700 FUNK TASTATUR & OPTISCHE MAUS M7A-00006 0882224575928 | eBay

mit dieser war er sehr zufrieden. vielleicht ist das schonmal ein nützlicher Anhaltspunkt, wie gesagt, bin komplett ahnungslos auf dem gebiet


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2014)

Das war ja jetzt nicht so die "Übertastatur"

Tastaturen im Preisvergleich


----------



## gaganei (11. Februar 2014)

das habe ich auch vermutet, weil sie recht günstig ist. ich habe bei ebay aber so viele verschiedene gesehen, mit preisen von 15 € bis teilweise 160€, kann aber mit den technischen Merkmalen wie 2,4ghz oder usb 3.0 nicht viel anfangen und die artikelbeschreibung klingt natürlich bei allen Produkten überragend, jeder will ja sein ding verkaufen, wollte lieber erstmal eine neutrale Meinung hören/lesen, als blind jemandem zu vertrauen,der alles sagt um sein Produkt zu verkaufen


----------



## gaganei (11. Februar 2014)

achso und vielen vielen dank für den link


----------



## McDrake (11. Februar 2014)

Was bei Logitech in meinen Augen recht praktisch ist, ist ihr Unifying-Empfänger.
Da kann man später auch mal noch ne Maus über den selben Stick laufen lassen

//USB3.0 bringt hier eh nix


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. Februar 2014)

Also wenn er mit ner Tastatur zufrieden war, die mit einer Maus zusammen 15 Euro kostet (was nichts schlimmes ist, wohlgemerkt, habe ein ähnliches Exemplar von Tastatur zuhause), kannst du einfach die nächstbeste Funktastatur nehmen, die vll links neben der Esc, Tab, Feststell, Shift und Strg Taste noch Zusatztasten hat. Da er vorher, bis auf diese Knöpfe "oben" keine hatte, wird es ihn wohl im schlimmsten Fall einfach nicht stören, dass sie da sind.

Sicherer wäre es aber, einen Gutschein zu verschenken.


----------



## gaganei (12. Februar 2014)

dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche  vielen dank für deine geduld und mühe


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Das Problem ist an sich das "Anti-Ghosting", damit man möglichst viele Tasten gleichzeitig drücken kann, ohne dass die Tastatur Befehle "schluckt" - selbst wenn man zb nur zwei Tasten gedrückt hält (zB Shift zum Rennen und W zum "nach vorne laufen" ) und dann weitere Tasten im schnellen Wechsel drückt, kann es passieren, dass einer dieser Befehle nicht erfasst wird. Und kabellose, die AntiGhosting haben, kenne ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar keine... 

Ansonsten sind aber für den "Durchschnittsgamer" an sich alle Tastaturen ab 25-30€ nicht schlecht - bei billigeren kann man aber Pech haben. 

 Ich hab zB Call of Duty problemlos mit ner Logitech M360 gespielt http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tastatur-schnurlos-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B004ZH0RHK und inzwischen hab ich dieses Set, damit ich nur EINEN USB-Empfänger brauche Logitech MK520 Tastatur und Maus schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör hab es aber noch nicht so richtig ausprobiert

Wenn er wiederum unbedingt Makros braucht, muss man natürlich genauer schauen. ^^ 

Aber wegen der "Verzögerung" muss er sich da echt keine Sorgen machen. Auch bei Mäusen nicht. Da ist wiederum eher das Problem, dass es nur wenige gibt, die eine gute Auflösung bieten. Die dpi sind zwar überbewertet, aber eine Maus mit nur 800 dpi, da müsste man (übertrieben gesagt) nen halben Meter "fahren", damit man bei einem Game sich nur um 45 Grad dreht


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da ist wiederum eher das Problem, dass es nur wenige gibt, die eine gute Auflösung bieten. Die dpi sind zwar überbewertet, aber eine Maus mit nur 800 dpi, da müsste man (übertrieben gesagt) nen halben Meter "fahren", damit man bei einem Game sich nur um 45 Grad dreht


 
Wird das nicht durch die Mausempfindlichkeit in der Systemsteuerung bzw dem Spiel gesteuert? Die DPI geben doch im Prinzip nur an, wie "genau" die Maus den Untergrund abtastet, also wie präzise man spielen kann. Zwar hat eine Maus mit mehr DPI auch die höhere "Empfindlichkeit", also bewegt sich weiter, bei gleicher Bewegung der  Maus, aber auch eine billige Büromaus kann man so einstellen, dass die "weit genug geht"


----------



## gaganei (12. Februar 2014)

....muss nochmal nerven, sorry....tastaturlayout?! o.O qwertz ist doch die normale deutsche Tastatur, oder?


----------



## Worrel (12. Februar 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Gerade als WOW-ler sollte man wohl mit vielen zusätzlichen Tasten nicht sparen,..


 Also mir hat meine Standard Tastatur mit 104(?) Tasten + 2 Tasten Maus problemlos gereicht.

Allerdings sollte man in der Tat den User selbst die Tastatur auswählen lassen - "schlimmstenfalls" muß er ja ein Jahrzehnt und länger darauf rumtippen...



gaganei schrieb:


> ....muss nochmal nerven, sorry....tastaturlayout?! o.O qwertz ist doch die normale deutsche Tastatur, oder?


 Ja, aber da gibt es ja auch diverse Varianten mit den F-Tasten an der Seite, Power/Mediaplayer und sonstigen Zusatz Tasten, komprimierterem Layout ähnlich einer Notebook Tastatur oder gar ergonomischere wie die hier von MS, bei der der Buchstabenblock in 2 Teile geteilt und abgewinkelt ist:
Microsoft: Ergonomische Tastatur, Maus mit Start-Key - News - CHIP

... und dann gibt es in der Tat auch noch sowas. Ja, das ist ein deutsches Tastaturlayout. (Quelle)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Wird das nicht durch die Mausempfindlichkeit in der Systemsteuerung bzw dem Spiel gesteuert? Die DPI geben doch im Prinzip nur an, wie "genau" die Maus den Untergrund abtastet, also wie präzise man spielen kann. Zwar hat eine Maus mit mehr DPI auch die höhere "Empfindlichkeit", also bewegt sich weiter, bei gleicher Bewegung der Maus, aber auch eine billige Büromaus kann man so einstellen, dass die "weit genug geht"


 theoretisch ja, aber dann wird die Maus halt vlt schon etwas zu unpräzise, wenn sie eben nur zB 800 dpi hat.


----------

